# Things you use to help cravings



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been trying to cut for some time but been struggling with cravings for coke, chocolate and sweets. I have a really sweet tooth  . I have for the last couple of weeks managed to stay away thanks to a yoghurt that was on offer in tesco, It is literally a life saver I have found 2 different ones which I enjoy and they help me with my cravings they are roughly 100calories ea and they are gorgeous. 1st one is a muller light greek toffee yoghurt, its a little sour but its really nice and the second one my preffered one is the muller light desert mysterious chocolate and mint, honestly its the best thing I can find to stop my chocolate cravings. Anyone else got anything which they find helps with there cravings for sweet food.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Diet coke

Sibutramine

ECA

I have used all of the above to good efffect but just use diet coke now.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Yer I currently have a home brew ECA so gonna cycle that 2weeks by 2weeks, but before it didnt seem to help cravings. Not a huge fan of diet coke, I still get that craving for normaly coke right after drinking it  .


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Diet coke as well! Did 3 months on keto / atkins / whatever you want to call it and diet coke never tasted so good towards the end!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

j0rd4n500 said:


> Yer I currently have a home brew ECA so gonna cycle that 2weeks by 2weeks, but before it didnt seem to help cravings. Not a huge fan of diet coke, I still get that craving for normaly coke right after drinking it  .


What do you mean by home-brew ECA? I know its ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin, but do you get ephedrine powder or something?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Diet coke, caffeine, sugar free jelly, low calorie hot chocolate with sweetener.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

sugar free jelly is a good addition.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I used to like making hot chocolate from chocolate orange whey protein powder. Very nice for a sweet craving.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Na sorry haha I meant literally the chest-eze, caffeine and aspirine (instead of the pre prepared tablets). I have something like 16 boxs of chest eze some online chemist let me buy in bulk for dirt cheap  .


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

I get 1 chest eze (18mg ephedrine), 200mg cafeine tablets(ebay) and baby aspirin (75mg). almost meets the 1.10.4 ratio which people suggest but was really easy to get as I got the chest eze and baby aspirin from one place then the cafeine tablets from ebay and its just 1 of ea twice a day.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Pepsi max, imo tastes way better than diet coke

Coconut oil in my coffee seems to offer some sweetness

Those hartley low cal jelly pots as well

Sugar free cordials made in to ice cubes it dulled my appetite as well.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Another vote for sugar free jelly, its a life-saver when dieting, and the odd sugar free boiled sweet helps.

I also find that if I can distract myself say by playing candy crush or something on my phone, that cravings tend to go anyway.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Black Coffee with Stevia


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

You don't have a sweet tooth just addicted to sugar. Pay off it and u won't want it


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

When I get a craving for sweets,I eat some.Most things can be worked into your diet if needed on the odd occasion .


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

Big spoonful of marmite or mustard, washed down with Pepsi max cherry


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

omle said:


> Pepsi max, imo tastes way better than diet coke
> 
> Coconut oil in my coffee seems to offer some sweetness
> 
> ...


I think pepsi max tastes better then normal pepsi or coke lol


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Wrigleys suger free gums also good after meals.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

Dizzeee said:


> I think pepsi max tastes better then normal pepsi or coke lol


same pepsi max is the one


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Much prefer diet Pepsi to Pepsi max myself, just had a giant bowl of sugar free jelly to replace a typical lunch and it tastes better than normal jelly imo and has left me feeling full and at about 30 kcal, got some of those little tubs for work to snack on at 6kcal a tub so can't go wrong really, might have a tea with sweetener as well if craving super and it helps


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

I try and use dried fruit, things like figs and dates are really sweet and help stem the cravings a little bit.

Also, possibly a bit of a noob question but not seen it before: what's ECA all about. I get what the letters stand for but what's the idea behind taking it? Did a quick search but my phone didn't bring up any results


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Sleep!

Other than that, eat more earlier in the day, good breakfast for a start.

have some good snacks as back up. Myprotein protein bites are awesome.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Cravings are for fat women hanging around the water cooler at lunchtime.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

banzi said:


> Cravings are for fat women hanging around the water cooler at lunchtime.


I was hoping you would be along soon  .


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kabz r34 said:


> I was hoping you would be along soon  .


Its laughable, guys and girls wanting to get in shape and moaning about cravings.

Do you crave that snickers bar more than you want to be in shape?

If yes then it isnt going to happen for you.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Great point mate.... Not everyone has strong will power.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Last time I had problems with cravings I added a massive bowl of Porridge(100g with 450ml milk) to my breakfast with a dollop of jam in it. Sounds like it would be a good way to start the day on a bulk but it really helped me cut out a lot of bad sh1t during the day and led to me losing the body fat I had been struggling to lose.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Water (cold) is vital to me, hydrates and also occupies the mind I find when craving.


----------



## gaspmuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

Pepsi max

Sibutramin

MT2

Cardio with dog

Fat free greek yoghurt

But I usully eat all the time anyway, so im never hungry, and I always make sure to fit my macros/calories so I can afford around 200g icecream sobret at night, low on calories and delicious, or just take a walk and burn 200-300 calories and you can eat that **** if your still craving


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Pepsi max, sugar free jelly


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Pepsi max

honey in green tea

fizzy cola bottle's

fruit


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

A cup of coffee! Never fails! (Usually decaf unless morning time).


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Porn. Nothing on Earth burns time like it!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Where's everyone buying sugar free jelly from?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Where's everyone buying sugar free jelly from?


If you go to any supermarket you'll find it with all the jelly and stuff like angel delight etc... usually near the baking stuff. It's anywhere; tesco, asda, sainsburys, Morrissons..


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

kristina said:


> A cup of coffee! Never fails! (Usually decaf unless morning time).


Just started drinking black coffee for this reason, does take the need for snacking away, also have hot chocolate when on the night shift, about 40kcal per mug and also helps with cravings on a winters night


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pizzas


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

gearchange said:


> When I get a craving for sweets,I eat some.Most things can be worked into your diet if needed on the odd occasion .


Agree if I don't work around fitting them in I tilt and binge on everything


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

But don't you find if you don't have them for a certain amount of time the craving goes away?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I sometimes have a cup of tea with some honey or a piece of fruit. Mostly I can control them. It helped when I found this a few years ago...

View attachment 162202


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Cut it out conpletely & you'll start to crave it less, you just need to get through the 'wall'

If I find that for some reason my usual food hasn't filled me up enough I mix whey powder with natural yoghurt & eat with fruit. White Chocolate whey powder yoghurt with strawberries is lush! It's basically like angel delight.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

gaspmuscle said:


> Pepsi max
> 
> Sibutramin
> 
> ...


Good shout on the Melanotan - I feel sick as a dog after mine. Wouldn't be able to eat anything.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm definitely with you on the mullet light, I buy them on offer £2 for 6 and mix them with a handful of almonds and peanuts for a really filling low cal snack but if I'm dieting heavily then the below really helps quel your hunger and also adds in some good fibre most of the time :£

Diet cherry coke no Cals

Bovril hot drink 9 Cals

Coffee no Cals

Chicken oxo cube 9 Cals

Carrots 20 Cals 100g

Picked onions 20 Cals 100g

Pickled gurkins 20 Cals 100g

Picked beetroot

For a little bit more calories a nice bowl of piping hot custard made with powder and artificial sweetener is a great cheat dessert without going to crazy


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also a handful of almonds is surprisingly filling and also apparantly your body doesn't digest the whole thing if you don't chew it that throughly and you might absorb only 3/4 of the Cals...that's according to a study I read somewhere. Evens chicken breast is only 100 or so Cals the same as s tin of tuna so if I want a low cal high protein cheat snack I'd scoff a chicken breast with some carrots, pickled onions and gurkins, followed by a bovril drink and I'd be stuffed on just 200cals


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Porn. Nothing on Earth burns time like it!


+1


----------

